#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Question Regarding a Dream Last Night

## Descardius

So, I've been doing quite a bit of background research on the different daemons of the goetia recently. Although I normally can pull through strictly by myself most of the time, things have gotten pretty stressful now adding college to working full time hours. Being the scholar I am, I was doing a bit of research on Dantalion last night and he really interested me so I thought I'd do a bit more thorough searching later the next day (today). The reason I was so interested in Dantalion is because the number one thing I crave more than anything is knowledge and from what I've read he is a great teacher. However, for the first time in a while I had a dream I could not remember even the barest glimpse of and the first thing that popped into my head was the name Azazel. I was just wondering if there is some significance in that fact or if it's just a weird coincidence. Any insight would be appreciated since I'm having the damnedest time trying to get a clear answer from my tarot cards, which normally isn't an issue.

----------


## ODIN

Sometimes a message will come through in our dreams that needs to be looked into. Subconsciously we manufacture knowledge or names we might not even know or even create spirits in the flesh. Only you can figure this one out. Maybe Dantalion is giving you hints and clues.

----------

